# Prices on Indian star tortoises and ivory sulcatas



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

What are the price ranges for Indian Star tortoises and ivory sulcatas? I was thinking about getting one or the other at the Sacramento reptile show this summer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never actually priced them, but I'm pretty sure they cost a lot. Stars maybe $600 or $700 and I've see the ivory sulcatas up in the $1000s. You can check Kingsnake.com and places like that to do your window shopping.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I've never actually priced them, but I'm pretty sure they cost a lot. Stars maybe $600 or $700 and I've see the ivory sulcatas up in the $1000s. You can check Kingsnake.com and places like that to do your window shopping.



Sounds good. Thank you


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 6, 2017)

I think you'll find Indian Star hatchlings in the general $500 range. Ivory Sulcatas more in the $650 - $700 range. Just be sure to get from a breeder who starts them properly. Ask questions. Better still, look all you want, then go to a breeder you see here on the forum who is an active poster and is well reputed here.

I go to the Sacramento show every year. VERY FEW tortoises there. Maybe a few sulcatas, leopards and Testudos. Haven't seen a star or ivory in a few years there. It is always the last week of September.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I think you'll find Indian Star hatchlings in the general $500 range. Ivory Sulcatas more in the $650 - $700 range. Just be sure to get from a breeder who starts them properly. Ask questions. Better still, look all you want, then go to a breeder you see here on the forum who is an active poster and is well reputed here.
> 
> I go to the Sacramento show every year. VERY FEW tortoises there. Maybe a few sulcatas, leopards and Testudos. Haven't seen a star or ivory in a few years there. It is always the last week of September.




Thank you for the information.

And really you dont think there wont be any there? I havent been to the show in Sacramento in years so I just assumed they would be there.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ramirezm2 said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> And really you dont think there wont be any there? I havent been to the show in Sacramento in years so I just assumed they would be there.


Nope. No turtles at all since about 3 years ago when fish and game showed up from a complaint and kicked out anyone carrying turtles. 

Some still do bring a few tortoises as I said before, but it is really few and far between. Last year I recall only one with a few leopards. A couple of booths with sulcatas, and one with 3-4 testified species.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Nope. No turtles at all since about 3 years ago when fish and game showed up from a complaint and kicked out anyone carrying turtles.
> 
> Some still do bring a few tortoises as I said before, but it is really few and far between. Last year I recall only one with a few leopards. A couple of booths with sulcatas, and one with 3-4 testified species.




Wow that's unfortunate.

Is there any upcoming turtle and tortoise expos you know of within California or Nevada?


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ramirezm2 said:


> Wow that's unfortunate.
> 
> Is there any upcoming turtle and tortoise expos you know of within California or Nevada?


I've seen there is an upcoming reptilian nation expo in Tulare Feb 25-26. Don't know much about it. Never been to that one

Central Valley reptile expo in Fresno is Apr 1-2

Perhaps @Yvonne can give more info about these if you're interested as they're down her way and I haven't been to either of those

Nothing up this way that I know of in the next few months.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I've seen there is an upcoming reptilian nation expo in Tulare Feb 25-26. Don't know much about it. Never been to that one
> 
> Central Valley reptile expo in Fresno is Apr 1-2
> 
> ...


Sounds good.

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Theo.tortoise.lover.7 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ramirezm2 said:


> What are the price ranges for Indian Star tortoises and ivory sulcatas? I was thinking about getting one or the other at the Sacramento reptile show this summer.


Regular star tortoises? I know of a few breeders that sell them for $450-$500. If you would like to know of get in touch with them, PM me. If you were looking for a star at a reptile expo, I would definitely not spend more than $500. Expos tend to be much cheaper, so don't get suckered into paying more than that. Also, if you were interested, I would definitely recommend the Pomona Super Show. It is massive and has many booths that are only tortoise breeders. That is where I bought my first Russian.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Theo.tortoise.lover.7 said:


> Regular star tortoises? I know of a few breeders that sell them for $450-$500. If you would like to know of get in touch with them, PM me. If you were looking for a star at a reptile expo, I would definitely not spend more than $500. Expos tend to be much cheaper, so don't get suckered into paying more than that. Also, if you were interested, I would definitely recommend the Pomona Super Show. It is massive and has many booths that are only tortoise breeders. That is where I bought my first Russian.



Thank you for the comment. I will pm you

And i dont plan on getting one until the summer but taking the time to find a good breeder will be worth it.

I very much appreciate the information that you are giving me.


----------

